# Help! Missing CAFD after coding



## lomodrgon (May 3, 2014)

I have no idea when i lost my sun roof after coding. :bawling::bawling::bawling:

I found that the CAFDs are missing....
However, when I tried to read the saved data for the FZD (sun roof control module), it says some CAFDs are not executable.
I tried to VO the FA, also load the SVT files all i have..... But all fail...
2011 F10 528i

Please help....:dunno:

here the state 
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2014/05/03-18:13:01.270
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[FZD - 56] prepareECUforCoding started
[FZD - 56] prepareECUforCoding error
[FZD - 56] finalizeECUCoding started
[FZD - 56] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - FZD - 56] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:FZD_0x56. Excpected: [hwel_0000054c-005_000_000, hwel_0000054d-001_000_000, hwel_0000054f-001_000_000, hwel_00000550-001_000_000, hwel_00000551-002_000_000, btld_00000a6b-001_000_000, swfl_00000555-001_030_002], Actual: [hwel_0000054c-006_000_000, hwel_0000054d-001_000_000, hwel_0000054f-001_000_000, hwel_00000550-001_000_000, hwel_00000551-002_000_000, btld_00000a6b-001_000_000, swfl_00000555-001_035_002]
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "9s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Disconnect the battery for 15 min. Start another esys session and go into expert mode>coding. Read and activate VO. Read SVT. Highlight the FZD and click detect CAF for SWE. Pick the one that matches your i-level and then click code to code your FZD. Let me know of that works


----------



## lomodrgon (May 3, 2014)

gufemur said:


> Disconnect the battery for 15 min. Start another esys session and go into expert mode>coding. Read and activate VO. Read SVT. Highlight the FZD and click detect CAF for SWE. Pick the one that matches your i-level and then click code to code your FZD. Let me know of that works


Thanks for help ! 

I just follow the method you gived. 
But still something wrong during "Detect CAF for SWE"
Here's the error

com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_00000555-001_035_002". [C111]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.java:2051)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.getCAFsForSWE(SvtLogic.java:408)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.callActionGetCafsForSWE(SvtCompareController.java:705)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtTargetView$ActionGetCAFForSWE.doActionPerformed(SvtTargetView.java:550)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:389)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:136)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: KIS error: Die technische Einheit 00000555 konnte in der KIS-Wissensbasis nicht gefunden werden.
Timestamp: Sat May 10 15:59:42 CST 2014
SessionId: default
ErrorCategory: SYSTEM_ERROR ID: 1283
Class: com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl
ExecutionContext={category=KIS, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.LogicImpl.getCAFsForSWE(LogicImpl.java:979)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.getCafsForSWE(Psdz.java:2048)
... 7 more


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Flash your FZD.



lomodrgon said:


> Thanks for help !
> 
> I just follow the method you gived.
> But still something wrong during "Detect CAF for SWE"
> ...


----------

